# Christian Dior ( what's there to know)



## Shambo (Sep 9, 2009)

I've just been changing over my entire wardrobe- and been buying much more quality clothes. I shop on Ebay a lot and usually won't buy just for brand name, I really like quality- and most of the time brand name does stand up with quality. Generally if I can't find thread here about its quality I generally stay away, that is if I can't inform myself.
Christian Dior has good brand name recognition; however, if I'm looking at it on line ( Ebay etc...) what is there to know? Such as with Ralph Lauren there is Purple Label, Blue and Red, Chaps and Lauren, and knowing the difference is highly important especially when buying form Ebay.
Not much has ever been said on this forum about Christian Dior ( if that's not true, please someone lead me to a thread). As much as I can tell there is Homme ( which is outrageous expensive- is it worth it?), and there is the Christian Dior ( made is USA) which seems, almost cheap, especially on Ebay ( a couple dollars a sweater)- is the quality junk compared to the Homme brand?, and of course there is Monsieur which can be cheap ( usually when I see it used online).
I'm mostly interested in the shirts and sweaters and pants- not so much jackets and suits.
Can anyone offer some in site?

Thanks'


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

The have a good history but are usually not the high end. Their woman's designs are really nice and the men's wear is sort of a side line. Over the years the suits have come with different labels. I do not like their shirts at all and their sweaters are simply OK. I do like their suits for every day use but not when you dress to impress.
These are a few of the labels I recall but some are older models so try to date them before you buy on Ebay.
At the top is the designer wear straight form Dior.
Le Connoisseur was their top line mass produced line
Monseur - The department store line. Similar to HSM offerings.
Homme- This is a newer line with Slimane as designer. The Skinny style is what you will find mostly. I think it is intended for the younger buyer. 
I do not know anything of the newest line.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I had some Christian Dior ties over the years which I was very satisfied with - heavy good quality silk.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Christian Dior SA produces only one line of menswear called Dior Homme. The line had been designed by Hedi Slimane from 2001 until 2007 and is currently being designed by Kris Van Assche his former assistant. The suits are made in Italy, fully canvassed and I believe that the suits are made by Caruso but I have also heard Belvest.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

Dior is a fabulous brand and has been making wonderful clothes throughout the years... ONLY for women. I really don't know who they are trying to target with Homme. Even if you are an uber fashionable guy... there are way better options than Dior.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I like Dior fragrances, but their menswear leaves something to be desired.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I am not a CD expert but I do like their ties, I think their mens clothes are generally very well made. I probably wouldn't buy a suit from them (although I do have a tuxedo from them that is really well made) simply because there are so many great dedicated suit making companies out there. A lot of there clothes have a weird little black bee logo on them - I am not sure if that is universal. Whoever designs their ties is very creative and the construction is better than average although again, not that of a dedicated tie maker. 

I guess the bottom line is that while they are a nice label they try to do everything and it results in them not being the best at any one thing generally. This is true of most really large brands like Boss etc.


----------



## Shambo (Sep 9, 2009)

This was one of my original interests; Chstn Dior is known for Woman Wear, even mentioned in this tread as being "only" womans wear.- however, I've gotten a sweater and a vest from CD that are mens sweater/shirt- it is not the Monsieur line or the Homme, simply CD. So is CD a maker ( or even been a maker) of mens where- Are these sweater that I bout for 10 or 15 dollars worth 100 or more new?- I suppose what I mean is- are they know a higher quality make- what could I compare there make to- armani collezioni or vacaci shirts sweaters or shirts.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Regarding a "CD" label, I am not sure but I doubt they are really Christian Dior. I suspect that a real Dior won't be shy about saying Dior. Thus my doubts.
You could post pictures including all labels and see if anyone recognizes them.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Designers are generally a suspect lot in men's wear. That's not to say that some individual items won't be OK, but designers are for women. Men's clothing (dress clothing, anyway) was perfected decades ago, before most of us were born. There's no "designing" left to do... just quality manufacturing.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

Shambo said:


> This was one of my original interests; Chstn Dior is known for Woman Wear, even mentioned in this tread as being "only" womans wear.- however, I've gotten a sweater and a vest from CD that are mens sweater/shirt- it is not the Monsieur line or the Homme, simply CD. So is CD a maker ( or even been a maker) of mens where- Are these sweater that I bout for 10 or 15 dollars worth 100 or more new?- I suppose what I mean is- are they know a higher quality make- what could I compare there make to- armani collezioni or vacaci shirts sweaters or shirts.


How do you know for sure that they are men's sweater?? Maybe... they just have a unisex appeal.  There is a chance that they might have made some under CD before homme came out but that was a long time ago. And for the price that you've paid.......


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Country Irish said:


> Regarding a "CD" label, I am not sure but I doubt they are really Christian Dior. I suspect that a real Dior won't be shy about saying Dior. Thus my doubts.
> You could post pictures including all labels and see if anyone recognizes them.


Actually the Dior Homme line label is quite discrete. The only reference to Dior on the suit is a solid grey label with Dior embroidered in white letters. They only use the bumble bee motif on ties and accessories. I've never seen them put one on a polo shirt, thank god. Although, more recently Kris Van Assche has been placing these metal plaques on the belt loop of the pants with his name on it, but those can be removed.


----------



## cactiman (Aug 1, 2009)

I know I'm resurrecting an old thread here but I thought it better to continue this one than start anew.
I'm just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of the quality of the Christian Dior Monsieur range with regard to suits. I've seen one advertised online which is at a decent price but I don't know anything about Christian Dior's products for men.

The suit label is 'Christian Dior Monsieur' and the jacket lining has ?embossed? CD over it. Anyone know anything?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

cactiman said:


> I know I'm resurrecting an old thread here but I thought it better to continue this one than start anew.
> I'm just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of the quality of the Christian Dior Monsieur range with regard to suits. I've seen one advertised online which is at a decent price but I don't know anything about Christian Dior's products for men.
> 
> The suit label is 'Christian Dior Monsieur' and the jacket lining has ?embossed? CD over it. Anyone know anything?


Is it Christian Dior Boutique Monsieur? I have a 2-button grey SB suit thus, with the CD all throughout the (Bemberg) lining. I bought it from the old Christian Dior outlet in Manchester Vt. in about 1996 and _then_ it was reduced from $1500 to $400.

It's made in Italy, fully canvassed, superb cloth and very nicely finished. I don't know enough about CD to know whether they made it themselves or had it made to spec and if so who made it, but it's a very-well-made suit and if yours is similar, and the price is decent, I think you'll be very content.


----------



## cactiman (Aug 1, 2009)

The label just says 'Christian Dior Monsieur, with no mention of boutique, though if its the same as yours it sounds worthwhile.


----------



## ranag12 (Sep 28, 2013)

I know it's an old thread, but didn't want to open a new one under same subject.

I have a 1983 (I think) or so Christian Dior Men's suit.

The suit label is "Christian Dior Monsieur Armstrong's" and the jacket lining has "Dior" over it. 

Couldn't find any information on the "Armstrong's" only the "Paris-New York" ones..

Anyone know anything? 

Many Thanks!


----------

